# New models on the way?



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

Kind of an open question to Mike. Just wondering if you will be getting new road bikes any time soon. I was interested in the Falkirk and Knight (though I'm in no rush to buy), but noticed that they have sold out, along with a lot of other bikes in the $600-900 range, so I'm just curious.


----------

